# Turmeric The Golden Dust Of Ayurveda



## Archived_member7 (Jan 20, 2009)

*
Use of Turmeric – Turmeric Ayurvedic Applications

Turmeric Ayurvedic Use *: | Synopsis of Turmeric’s Healing Properties | Remedies | 
*Synopsis of Turmeric’s Healing Properties *

Besides flavoring food, to purify the blood and skin conditions remedy is probably the most common use of Turmeric in Ayurveda. 

The main organs that turmeric treats are the skin, heart, liver and lungs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Turmeric is used for epilepsy and bleeding disorders, skin diseases, to purify the body-mind, and to help the lungs expel Kapha.
Activities of Turmeric include: Alterative, analgesic, antibacterial, anti-inflammatory, anti-tumor, anti-allergic, antioxidant, antiseptic, antispasmodic, appetizer, astringent, cardiovascular, carminative, cholagogue, digestive, diuretic, stimulant, and vulnerary.
Therapeutic uses of Turmeric: Anemia, cancer, diabetes, digestion, food poisoning, gallstones, indigestion, IBS, parasites, poor circulation, staph infections, and wounds.
Turmeric helps to regulate the female reproductive system and purifies the uterus and breast milk, and in men it purifies and builds semen, which is counterintuitive for a pungent bitter.
Turmeric reduces fevers, diarrhea, urinary disorders, insanity, poisoning, cough, and lactation problems in general.
Turmeric is used to treat external ulcers that respond to nothing else. Turmeric decreases Kapha and so is used to remove mucus in the throat, watery discharges like leucorrhea, and any pus in the eyes, ears, or in wounds, etc.
In Ayurvedic cooking, turmeric is everywhere, this multifaceted wonder spice helps
*Detoxify the liver *
*Balance cholesterol levels *
*Fight allergies *
*Stimulate digestion *
*Boost immunity *
*Enhance the complexion *

It is also an antioxidant Ayurveda recognizes turmeric as a heating spice, contributing bitter, pungent and astringent tastes. 
Top​*Remedies *

*Anemia *

Everyday take a dose of 1 tsp of turmeric juice mixed with honey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
Asthma *

Boil 1 cup of milk with 1 tsp of turmeric powder. Drink warm. 
*Burns *

Mix 1 tsp of turmeric with 1 tsp of aloe gel and apply to burnt area. 
*Conjunctivitis *

Mix 1 tbsp of crushed, raw turmeric in 1/3 cup of water. Boil and sieve. 2–3 drops of this mixture may be used in each eye up to 3 times per day. 
*Complexion *

Apply a paste of turmeric on the skin before bed, and wash off after a few minutes. In the morning, remove any remaining yellow tinge with a paste of chickpea flour (besan) and oil. 
*Dental problems *

Mix 1 tsp of turmeric with ½ tsp of salt. Add mustard oil to make a paste. Rub the teeth and gums with this paste twice daily. 
*Diabetes *

½–1 tsp of turmeric should be taken 3 times a day. 
*Diarrhea *

Take ½ tsp of turmeric powder or juice in water, 3 times per day.
Top​*Pain *

Mix 1 tsp of turmeric and 2 tsp of ginger with water to make a paste. Spread over a cloth, place on the affected area and bandage. 
Add 1 tsp of turmeric to 1 cup of warm milk and drink before bed. 
*Other uses *

In cooking, turmeric acts as a yellow coloring agent. It is an important herb in Hindu rituals. It is also a ingredient in cosmetics as it is beneficial for the skin. Burning turmeric can repel insects. Inhaling the smoke can assist in coughs, asthma and congested nasal passages. 
*Ears, Eyes, Nose and Mouth *

Turmeric dust, with alum 1:20, is blown into the ear to treat chronic otorrhea. 
Mix a pinch of Turmeric with organic ghee and apply it to the mucus lining of nose to stop the sniffles. It also stops nosebleeds, helps to clear the sinuses, restore a more acute sense of smell, and helps to purify the mind and brain. 
Turmeric helps to maintain the shape and integrity of our eyes. 
A Turmeric/water decoction, 1:20, is used to treat conjunctivitis and eye disease in general. Soak a cloth in the decoction and then cover the eye with it. This helps to relieve the pain as well. 
Top​*Turmeric for Stomach and Intestines *

Turmeric treats the whole Gastro - Intestinal system. 
In general turmeric is used for 

*Weak stomachs *
*Poor digestion *
*Dyspepsia *
*To normalize metabolism *
*To help digest protein *
*To increase the bio-availability of food and the ability of the stomach to withstand digestive acids. *
Turmeric is a great carminative, able to calm an upset digestive system by getting rid of gas and distention. Carminatives also tend to increase absorption and nurture the intestinal flora. 
Taking Turmeric will work fine to balance an upset digestion. Just take a small spoonful of Turmeric and stir it in a cup of yogurt right after lunch.
Remedy for ‘piles’ is to directly apply a mixture of mustard oil, turmeric, and onion juice. To stop rectal bleeding take a 2 or 3 tablespoons of Turmeric every half hour until the bleeding stops, usually in an hour. 
Top​


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 20, 2009)

rajkhalsa ji

Did you know that the India Government has created a data base of folk medicine? The government has done this to protect the interests of the Indian people and Indian culture. it seems that turmeric is being packaged by many alternative medicine companies in a variety of different forms using advertising campaigns that claim that these turmeric remedies are their original inventions. This is also happening with many other ancient remedies known in India for thousands of years. By having the data base the government can make intellectual theft claims in international courts of law.

Turmeric is an amazing substance with amazing properties. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 20, 2009)

beautiful and useful post...will try a few of these remedies..thanks jio


----------



## Jaspreet08 (Jan 20, 2009)

Big fan of the spice myself.


----------



## vegangoth (Jul 15, 2009)

It also turns dish clothes a nice shade of yellow, which really annoys my mum


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 15, 2009)

vegangoth ji

Can't stand that either -- but it does wash out over time or with bleach. If you mix turmeric with a little hand lotion it makes a very good antiseptic cream for cuts and burns.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 16, 2009)

Has there been any research done this spice and its "remedies"?

Narayanjot Kaur ji, for turmeric to be a good antiseptic, it must kill the bacteria. Now I don't know if it actually kills bacteria... but assuming it does... WHY would you want that in your system??? Humans are a "storehouse" of bacteria. We need most of those bacteria!!
How Much Bacteria Live in Our Bodies?


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2009)

Bhagat ji

I will leave it to those who like to mince around with quips and come-backs to talk more at length with you on this point.

There is a large body of research -- so much so that the government of India has become concerned that a folk remedy with scientifically demonstrated benefits has been hijacked by big drug companies who can profit big time when the poor of India cannot. I do not have time to produce all of that, do my regular job, keep house, address the needs of my family and moderate this forum. So you might want to do some of the leg work. If I have time on the weekend I will look some of it up.

In truth, I don't think you want staph or strepp bacteria crawling around open sores and burns in numbers greater than your white blood cells can tolerate.

Yes it is an antibacterial. Try it. You will see what I am talking about. As one of the more fact driven members of this forum --  how manmatth of me? - I wouldn't espouse this argument if it didn't measure up for me.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2009)

*The Health Benefits of Turmeric*






  Both from a culinary and a medical perspective, the common curry ingredient, turmeric, is one of the most important spices. Researchers have found that it has outstanding properties as an anti-cancer and anti-Alzheimers's agent. Moreover, a landmark survey of all foods in the USA (_American Journal of Clinical Nutrition_, July 2006) found that turmeric is one of the top five anti-oxidant foods. This makes it one of the most valuable foods that we can use to fight cancer, Alzheimer's disease, aging and conditions associated with free radical damage and oxidative stress.
  Turmeric's principal compound, curcumin, is one of the most researched of all the spice compounds. Much of the research and interest in curcumin has centered on its role in preventing and treating breast cancer, but it has also been found to have protective effects against cancers of the bladder, stomach, uterus and cervix. When measured against other phytochemicals, curcumin exhibits at least a ten times greater chemoprotective potency against cancer than its closest rivals.
*Turmeric and Cancer *
  Curcumin is known to protect against cancer through the following mechanisms.


Assists the body's natural tumor-suppressing mechanisms.
Destroys cancer cells by stimulating apoptosis (programmed cell death) in these cells thereby terminating the immortality so typical of cancer cell lines.
Halts tumor proliferation by inhibiting DNA synthesis in the cancer cells and disrupting their replication.
Inhibits the formation of the abnormal blood vessels that are essential for tumour growth.
  One of turmeric's most promising uses is in the prevention and treatment of breast cancer. Most breast cancers are hormone dependent, requiring estrogen as a growth stimulant. Tamoxifen, which is one of the most used drugs in the treatment of breast cancer, works against this hormone-mediated process, interfering with estrogen's tumor stimulating effects. Curcumin exhibits its anti-estrongenic effects by blocking the estrogen-dependent receptors on tumor cells, thereby interrupting the stimulatory effects of estrogen and slowing tumor growth. Curcumin may be at least as effective as tamoxifen as an estrogen antagonist, with none of the attendant side effects of this drug.
  Radiotherapy and chemotherapy are widely used, but imperfect treatments for cancer. Not only do they have serious, debilitating side effects, but tumor cells often develop resistance to these therapeutic modalities. They also activate COX-2 enzymes that are part of the inflammatory process underlying many cancers. Turmeric reduces the activation of COX-2 enzymes and sensitizes the tumor cells to both radiotherapy and chemotherapy, enhancing their therapeutic effects.
  Apart from curcumin, other phytochemicals found in turmeric are also known to have chemoprotective effects. Therefore, when it comes to prevention, it is better to take the parent spice, turmeric, rather than the pure curcumin extract. However, the treatment of existing breast cancer may call for more specific dosages of curcumin, the administration of which would need to be supervised by a qualified health practitioner.
*Alzheimer's (AD) and Parkinson's Diseases*
  Curcumin exhibits several properties that make it a valuable preventive agent for these two devastating and increasingly common diseases. Although turmeric is probably most effective as a preventive agent against these illnesses, it may also help by improving cognitive problems and inhibiting further deterioration of existing disease.
  Curcumin works against neurodegenerative diseases via the following mechanisms:


The accumulation of amyloid protein in the brain is an important factor associated with Alzheimer's disease. Its deposition is associated with oxidative damage and inflammation in the brain tissues. Curcumin is both a potent antioxidant and anti-inflammatory agent and has been shown to suppress oxidative damage, inflammation and the deposition of damaging amyloid protein in the brain. It is possible that it may actually disaggregate existing amyloid plaques and, in so doing, could possibly reverse the course of the disease.
Another cause of amyloid deposition in the brain is probably due to the accumulation of certain metals, as higher concentrations of harmful metals have been found in the brains of AD sufferers that in non-AD individuals. Metal molecules that find their way into the brain can both induce amyloid aggregation and are directly toxic to brain cells. Certain chelating agents have shown promise in the treatment of Alzheimer's disease and curcumin's chelating properties enable it to assist the body in the removal of potentially toxic metals from the brain and other tissues.
The abnormal proliferation of the brain’s non-neuronal cells is another pathological process that is associated with the development of both Alzheimer's and Parkinson’s diseases. Curcumin prevents the proliferation of these cells which, if allowed to continue growing, cause damage to the brain’s neuronal tissue.
 *Inflammatory Diseases*
  Much of turmeric's anti-inflammatory potency can be attributed to curcumin, which is both an effective COX-2 inhibitor as well as a strong antioxidant. However, other phytochemicals found in turmeric, in particular the salicylates, also make a valuable contribution to its anti-inflammatory activities and thereby its preventive properties against arthritis, autoimmune disorders and the general health consequences of chronic systemic inflammation and degenerative diseases.
*Chelation*
  Copper and iron are both essential nutrients but if they accumulate in excessive quantities they can cause serious and sometimes irreversible inflammatory and oxidative damage to a variety of tissues. Curcumin is a powerful chelating agent for both metals, binding to the metal ions and allowing them to be safely excreted in the urine.
  Traditional use and modern scientific research have shown that turmeric is one of the most valuable spices in our {censored}nal of disease fighting foods. Synergism between different spices enhances the bioavailability of important compounds such as curcumin. Therefore, to obtain optimum benefit from turmeric, it is important to take it with other common spices.
  Those who are serious about maintaining a healthy lifestyle in order to enjoy a good quality of life and reduce the risk of acquiring conditions like Alzheimer's disease and cancer would do well to ensure a daily intake of this golden spice.
  About The Author:
Keith Scott is a medical doctor who has a special interest in nutritional medicine. He has written several books on health related topics including Medicinal Seasonings, The Healing Power Of Spices and Natural Home Pharmacy. For more information about the preventive and therapeutic value of turmeric and other spices go to: http://medspice.com.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2009)

* New study shows how turmeric's curative element works*


                                                                                      					  March 9, 2009 - 0 comments              

 




*Washington, March 9:*Adding more to the previous studies that have poured health benefits of Turmeric, an essential spice in Indian cuisine that also has long been known for its medicinal properties, a new study has revealed that this herb with a slew of medicinal qualities can spur human cell membranes behave for better health.






Get original file (12KB) 


   Turmeric is a yellow-coloured rhizome thought to have many medicinal properties including anti-inflammatory, antioxidant and anti-cancer define agents. In India, it is being added to every vegetable and pulses dish cooked in kitchen. Indians also use this yellow Indian spice which belongs to ginger family Zingiberaceae as a readily available antiseptic for cuts, burns and bruises. 
 Also known as the Indian Saffron, Turmeric was always considered a magical herb in India, and has been used by traditional medicine systems like Ayurveda, Unani, and Siddha for treating wounds and infections. It has also been used in cosmetic preparations. 



 And, now a team of science experts in the United States have discovered what makes this herbal blood purifier and antiseptic "holy powder", revealing that curcumin is the its main curative ingredient responsible for the magic healing power of Turmeric.


 The scientists’ team at Michigan University, led by Indian-origin researcher Ayyalusamy Ramamoorthy, who is a Professor of Biophysics at the University of Michigan (U-M), has claimed that curcumin fights infection and promotes good health by inserting itself into cell membranes and making them more orderly. By entering blood cells, it helps improve cells' resistance to infection and malignancy. 



 "The membrane goes from being crazy and floppy to being more disciplined and ordered, so that information flow through it can be controlled," says Prof Ramamoorthy.
 So far, scientists were not fully aware about how exactly curcumin works inside the body. In the latest research Prof Ramamoorthy and colleagues looked at how curcumin works to increase the body's resistance to disease.


 To probe the link between curcumin and membrane, the team used a technique called solid-state nuclear magnetic resonance (NMR) spectroscopy. The researchers found that curcumin actually regulates the action of membrane proteins "indirectly", by altering the physical properties of the membrane. 



 "Probing high-resolution intermolecular interactions in the messy membrane environment has been a major challenge to commonly used biophysical techniques," Ramamoorthy said. 



 Prof. Ramamoorthy said his team is now planning to find out if other plant compounds interact with cells the same way as curcumin.


 If in the other comparative studies curcumin gives desired results, then it could lead to the development of potent compounds to treat infection and other diseases, explains Ramamoorthy. 



 "We want to see how these various derivatives interact with the membrane, to see if the interactions are the same as observed. Such a study could lead to development of compounds to treat infection and other diseases," he said. 



*Prof. Ramamoorthy’s findings is published online in the Journal of the American Chemical Society.*


New study shows how turmeric's curative element works | TheMedGuru


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2009)

*Turmeric Medical Benefits, The NIH Studies and Anti Aging Vitamins*

                         According to the Ayurvedic tradition, the turmeric medical benefits include improved healing and reduced infections. It is a readily available antiseptic for use on cuts, burns and bruises. Ayurvedic medicine is practiced primarily in India and other parts of Asia. Only recently have Western practitioners become interested in the plant.

Turmeric powder is used extensively in Indian cuisine. It makes a pleasant tea that is favored in some countries, including Japan. As a dietary supplement, it is used to improve digestion and help heal a variety of stomach problems. It is thought to be good for the teeth, as it has some fluoride content, although people in the US get plenty of fluoride from other sources.

Scientific research has shown that the plant is effective against some types of bacteria. Plants contain a variety of different compounds, each having different biological activity. The active compound in this particular plant is called curcumin.

So, the turmeric medical benefits are related to the curcumin content, but the content varies from plant to plant. Most supplement companies do not measure the active curcumin that is present in the extract, but the better ones do. An extract with a curcumin content of 98% is the highest that is currently available.

Supplement sales increased by 35% between 2004 and 2005, primarily due to an article published in the Wall Street Journal stating that there had been an explosion of research activity concerning curcumin. The ]National Institutes of Health currently has four different clinical trials underway to study the benefit of the compound in the treatment of cancer and Alzheimer's.

For a person that is ill, I would recommend seeking the advice of a doctor of naturopathic medicine. They are more familiar with the use of natural  as well as modern treatments and how they may best be combined.

For someone that is looking for a good health supplement, you can get the turmeric medical benefits, along with your daily nutritional needs and a variety of other healthy  extracts in a single supplement. There is no need to buy dozens of different supplements and take handfuls of pill every day. You could end up taking something that doesn't work well with something else, either countering its effect of causing an unwanted reaction. Good multi-nutritional supplements are carefully formulated to prevent that type of thing from occurring.

One of the turmeric medical benefits had to do with people suffering from arthritis or other inflammatory diseases. It seems to act like a COX-2 inhibitor. Prescription drugs that act as COX-2 inhibitors have been very effective pain relievers, but they are accompanied by a number of unwanted effects

Natural anti-inflammatories that inhibit COX-2 production are not accompanied by these side effects. Curcumin is only one of the known natural anti-inflammatories.

Researchers feel that these natural anti-inflammatories may reduce our risk of cancer and heart disease by countering the effects of inflammatory foods and toxins that we are exposed to on a daily basis. So, one, of the probable turmeric medical benefits, is to help prevent those life-threatening diseases and help us live longer healthier lives.

Valerie Rosenbaum has spent several years researching anti aging vitamin supplements and natural skincare products. As a result of that effort she has found what she believes to be the best anti aging supplement available on the market today. Learn about what she discovered at her website NaturalBalanceSupplements.com


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2009)

So far 2 articles summarized for the non scientist. Here is some basic research ongoing of course.


*Rapid quantitation of curcumin in turmeric via NMR and LC–tandem mass spectrometry*
_Food Chemistry_, _Volume 113, Issue 4_, _15 April 2009_, _Pages 1239-1242_
Ahmet C. Gören, Simay Çıkrıkçı, Muhiddin Çergel, Gökhan Bilsel

*Turmeric (Curcuma longa)*
_Clinical Guide to Nutrition & Dietary Supplements in Disease Management_, _2003_, _Pages 669-671_
Jennifer R. Jamison MBBCh, PhD, EdD, FACNEM, Grad Dip Human Nutr

*Postnatal modulation of hepatic biotransformation system enzymes via translactational exposure of F1 mouse pups to turmeric and curcumin*
_Cancer Letters_, _Volume 96, Issue 1_, _4 September 1995_, _Pages 87-93_
Anjali Singh, S. P. Singh, R. Bamezai

*Studies on the anticlastogenic effect of turmeric and curcumin on cyclophosphamide and mitomycin C In Vivo*
_Food and Chemical Toxicology_, _Volume 36, Issue 1_, _January 1998_, _Pages 73-76_
M. J. Mukhopadhyay, A. Saha, A. Mukherjee

*Reversal of aflatoxin induced liver damage by turmeric and curcumin*
_Cancer Letters_, _Volume 66, Issue 2_, _30 September 1992_, _Pages 115-121_
K.B. Soni, A. Rajan, R. Kuttan

*Effect of γ-irradiation on the antioxidant activity of turmeric (Curcuma longa L.) extracts*
_Food Research International_, _Volume 32, Issue 7_, _August 1999_, _Pages 487-490_
Suchandra Chatterjee, S. R. Padwal Desai, Paul Thomas

*Effect of Turmeric, Turmerin and Curcumin on H2O2-Induced Renal Epithelial (LLC-PK1) Cell Injury*
_Free Radical Biology and Medicine_, _Volume 24, Issue 1_, _1 January 1998_, _Pages 49-54_
Hari H. P. Cohly, Annelle Taylor, Michael F. Angel, Abdulla K. Salahudeen

*Turmeric and curcumin prevents the formation of mutagenic Maillard reaction products*
_International Congress Series_, _Volume 1245_, _November 2002_, _Pages 327-334_
Usha Kolpe, Vidya Ramaswamy, B. S. Satish Rao, Moolky Nagabhushan

*High-performance thin layer chromatographic method for quantitative determination of curcuminoids in Curcuma longa germplasm*
_Food Chemistry_, _Volume 113, Issue 2_, _15 March 2009_, _Pages 640-644_
M. Paramasivam, R. Poi, H. Banerjee, A. Bandyopadhyay

*Curcumins as inhibitors of nitrosation in vitro*
_Mutation Research/Fundamental and Molecular Mechanisms of Mutagenesis_, _Volume 202, Issue 1_, _November 1988_, _Pages 163-169_
M. Nagabhushan, U.J. Nair, A.J. Amonkar, A.V. D'Souza, S.V. Bhide

*Effect of dietary turmeric (curcuma longa) on iron-induced lipid peroxidation in the rat liver*
_Food and Chemical Toxicology_, _Volume 32, Issue 3_, _March 1994_, _Pages 279-283_
A. Ch. Pulla Reddy, B. R. Lokesh

*Liquid chromatography–electrospray mass spectrometric analysis of curcuminoids and sesquiterpenoids in turmeric (Curcuma longa)*
_Journal of Chromatography A_, _Volume 818, Issue 1_, _28 August 1998_, _Pages 127-132_
Xian-Guo He, Long-Ze Lin, Li-Zhi Lian, Michael Lindenmaier

*Curcumin/turmeric solubilized in sodium hydroxide inhibits HNE protein modification—An in vitro study*
_Journal of Ethnopharmacology_, _Volume 110, Issue 2_, _21 March 2007_, _Pages 368-373_
Biji T. Kurien, R. Hal Scofield

*Inhibition of cyclic AMP-dependent protein kinase by curcumin*
_Phytochemistry_, _Volume 42, Issue 3_, _June 1996_, _Pages 599-605_
M. Hasmeda, G. M. Polya

*Turmeric (Curcuma longa)-induced reduction in urinary mutagens*
_Food and Chemical Toxicology_, _Volume 29, Issue 10_, _1991_, _Pages 699-706_
K. Polasa, B. Sesikaran, T.P. Krishna, K. Krishnaswamy

*A dose dependent anti-genotoxic effect of turmeric*
_Mutation Research/Genetic Toxicology and Environmental Mutagenesis_, _Volume 446, Issue 1_, _29 October 1999_, _Pages 135-139_
R. El Hamss, M. Analla, J. Campos-Sanchez, A. Alonso-Moraga, A. Muñoz-Serrano, M. Idaomar

*Behavioral, neurochemical and neuroendocrine effects of the ethanolic extract from Curcuma longa L. in the mouse forced swimming test*
_Journal of Ethnopharmacology_, _Volume 110, Issue 2_, _21 March 2007_, _Pages 356-363_
X. Xia, G. Cheng, Y. Pan, Z.H. Xia, L.D. Kong

*In vitro antimutagenicity of curcumin against environmental mutagens*
_Food and Chemical Toxicology_, _Volume 25, Issue 7_, _July 1987_, _Pages 545-547_
M. Nagabhushan, A.J. Amonkar, S.V. Bhide

*Ferula asa-foetida and Curcuma longa in traditional medical treatment and diet in Nepal*
_Journal of Ethnopharmacology_, _Volume 67, Issue 1_, _October 1999_, _Pages 1-6_
D. Eigner, D. Scholz

*Antioxidant activities of curcumin, demethoxycurcumin and bisdemethoxycurcumin*
_Food Chemistry_, _Volume 98, Issue 4_, _2006_, _Pages 720-724_
G.K. Jayaprakasha, L. Jaganmohan Rao, K.K. Sakariah

*Inhibition of chemical carcinogenesis by curcumin*
_Journal of Ethnopharmacology_, _Volume 27, Issues 1-2_, _November 1989_, _Pages 227-233_
K.K. Soudamini, R. Kuttan

*Effects of curcumin on the formation of benzo[a]pyrene derived DNA adducts in vitro*
_Cancer Letters_, _Volume 96, Issue 1_, _4 September 1995_, _Pages 71-80_
Shailesh S. Deshpande, Girish B. Maru

*Turmeric: The Intriguing Yellow Spice With Medicinal Properties*
_EXPLORE: The Journal of Science and Healing_, _Volume 5, Issue 2_, _March 2009_, _Pages 114-115_
Neena E. Thomas-Eapen

*Curcumin, a major component of food spice turmeric (Curcuma longa) inhibits aggregation and alters eicosanoid metabolism in human blood platelets*
_Prostaglandins, Leukotrienes and Essential Fatty Acids_, _Volume 52, Issue 4_, _April 1995_, _Pages 223-227_
K. C. Srivastava, A. Bordia, S. K. Verma

*Multiple biological activities of curcumin: A short review*
_Life Sciences_, _Volume 78, Issue 18_, _27 March 2006_, _Pages 2081-2087_
Radha K. Maheshwari, Anoop K. Singh, Jaya Gaddipati, Rikhab C. Srimal

*Action of curcumin on the cytochrome P450-system catalyzing the activation of aflatoxin B1*
_Chemico-Biological Interactions_, _Volume 100, Issue 1_, _8 March 1996_, _Pages 41-51_
P. F. Firozi, V. S. Aboobaker, R. K. Bhattacharya

*Curcumin ameliorates aflatoxin-induced toxicity in mice spermatozoa*
_Fertility and Sterility_, _Volume 90, Issue 3_, _September 2008_, _Pages 775-780_
Neeta Mathuria, Ramtej Jayram Verma

*Protective effect of Curcumin, the active principle of turmeric (Curcuma longa) in haloperidol-induced orofacial dyskinesia and associated behavioural, biochemical and neurochemical changes in rat brain*
_Pharmacology Biochemistry and Behavior_, _Volume 88, Issue 4_, _February 2008_, _Pages 511-522_
Mahendra Bishnoi, Kanwaljit Chopra, Shrinivas K. Kulkarni

*Anti-depressant like effect of curcumin and its combination with piperine in unpredictable chronic stress-induced behavioral, biochemical and neurochemical changes*
_Pharmacology Biochemistry and Behavior_, _Volume 92, Issue 1_, _March 2009_, _Pages 39-43_
Mohit Kumar Bhutani, Mahendra Bishnoi, Shrinivas K. Kulkarni

*Antimutagenic potential of curcumin on chromosomal aberrations in Wistar rats*
_Mutation Research/Genetic Toxicology and Environmental Mutagenesis_, _Volume 515, Issues 1-2_, _25 March 2002_, _Pages 197-202_
Yogeshwer Shukla, Annu Arora, Pankaj Taneja

*Can curry protect the brain from bilirubin toxicity?*
_Medical Hypotheses_, _Volume 72, Issue 6_, _June 2009_, _Pages 757-758_
Benhur Sirvan Cetin, Didem Yesilirmak, Funda Tuzun, Abdullah Kumral, Nuray Duman, Hasan Ozkan

*The relaxant effect of curcumin on porcine coronary arterial ring segments*
_Vascular Pharmacology_, _Volume 47, Issue 1_, _July 2007_, _Pages 25-30_
Pei-Han Xu, Yuan Long, Fang Dai, Zhong-Li Liu

*Effect of heat processing of spices on the concentrations of their bioactive principles: Turmeric (Curcuma longa), red pepper (Capsicum annuum) and black pepper (Piper nigrum)*
_Journal of Food Composition and Analysis_, _Volume 20, Issues 3-4_, _May 2007_, _Pages 346-351_
D. Suresh, H. Manjunatha, Krishnapura Srinivasan

*Differential synthesis of essential oil in callus derived microshoots of turmeric (Curcuma longa L.) in vitro*
_Journal of Biotechnology_, _Volume 136, Supplement 1_, _October 2008_, _Page S158_
S. Nayak, S. Mohanty, E. Subudhi

*Bubbling hookah smoke through heat-solubilized curcumin/turmeric and incorporation of the curry spice as an additive or filter in cigarettes to minimize tobacco smoke-related toxicants*
_Medical Hypotheses_, _Volume 73, Issue 3_, _September 2009_, _Pages 462-463_
Biji T. Kurien, R.H. Scofield

*Cardiovascular effects of ginger aqueous extract and its phenolic constituents are mediated through multiple pathways*
_Vascular Pharmacology_, _Volume 43, Issue 4_, _October 2005_, _Pages 234-241_
Muhammad Nabeel Ghayur, Anwarul Hassan Gilani, Maria B. Afridi, Peter J. Houghton

*Experimental studies on drying of Zingiber officinale, Curcuma longa l. and Tinospora cordifolia in solar-biomass hybrid drier*
_Renewable Energy_, _Volume 30, Issue 14_, _November 2005_, _Pages 2097-2109_
Jaishree Prasad, V.K. Vijay

*Distribution of photosynthetically fixed 14CO2 into curcumin and essential oil in relation to primary metabolites in developing turmeric (Curcuma longa) leaves*
_Plant Science_, _Volume 152, Issue 2_, _21 March 2000_, _Pages 165-171_
Deeksha Dixit, Neel K. Srivastava

*Genetic effects of turmeric and curcumin in mice and rats*
_Mutation Research/Genetic Toxicology_, _Volume 79, Issue 2_, _October 1980_, _Pages 125-132_
Vijayalaxmi

*Inhibition of SOS response in E. coli PQ37 by heated turmeric and curcumin*
_Mutation Research/Fundamental and Molecular Mechanisms of Mutagenesis_, _Volume 379, Issue 1, Supplement 1_, _September 1997_, _Page S206_
Kalpagam Polasa, A. Nadamuni Naidu, R. Krishnaswamy

*Antioxidant capacity of fresh and dried rhizomes from four clones of turmeric (Curcuma longa L.) grown in vitro*
_Industrial Crops and Products_, _Volume 25, Issue 2_, _February 2007_, _Pages 129-135_


*Extracts from two frequently consumed spices — Cumin (Cuminum cyminum) and turmeric (Curcuma longa) — Inhibit platelet aggregation and alter eicosanoid biosynthesis in human blood platelets*
_Prostaglandins, Leukotrienes and Essential Fatty Acids_, _Volume 37, Issue 1_, _July 1989_, _Pages 57-64_
K. C. Srivastava

*Chemistry and biological activities of C. longa*
_Trends in Food Science & Technology_, _Volume 16, Issue 12_, _December 2005_, _Pages 533-548_
G.K. Jayaprakasha, L. Jagan Mohan Rao, K.K. Sakariah

*Oral bioavailability of curcumin in rat and the herbal analysis from Curcuma longa by LC–MS/MS*
_Journal of Chromatography B_, _Volume 853, Issues 1-2_, _15 June 2007_, _Pages 183-189_
Kuo-Yi Yang, Lei-Chwen Lin, Ting-Yu Tseng, Shau-Chun Wang, Tung-Hu Tsai

*Effect of curcumin on hyperglycemia-induced vascular endothelial growth factor expression in streptozotocin-induced diabetic rat retina*
_Biochemical and Biophysical Research Communications_, _Volume 361, Issue 2_, _21 September 2007_, _Pages 528-532_
T. Mrudula, P. Suryanarayana, P.N.B.S. Srinivas, G. Bhanuprakash Reddy

*An unsymmetrical diarylheptanoid from Curcuma longa*
_Phytochemistry_, _Volume 19, Issue 9_, _1980_, _Pages 2031-2032_
Vijayalakshmi Ravindranath, M. N. Satyanarayana

*Evaluation of turmeric (Curcuma longa) for gastric and duodenal antiulcer activity in rats*
_Journal of Ethnopharmacology_, _Volume 29, Issue 1_, _April 1990_, _Pages 25-34_
S. Rafatullah, M. Tariq, M.A. Al-Yahya, J.S. Mossa, A.M. Ageel

*Radioprotective action of curcumin extracted from Curcuma longa LINN: inhibitory effect on formation of urinary 8-hydroxy-2′-deoxyguanosine, tumorigenesis, but not mortality, induced by γ-ray irradiation*
_International Journal of Radiation Oncology*Biology*Physics_, _Volume 53, Issue 3_, _1 July 2002_, _Pages 735-743_
Hiroshi Inano, Makoto Onoda


_Journal of Chromatography A_, _Volume 1111, Issue 2_, _14 April 2006_, _Pages 281-286_
Preview   Related Articles

*Protective effects of Curcuma longa on ischemia-reperfusion induced myocardial injuries and their mechanisms*
_Life Sciences_, _Volume 75, Issue 14_, _20 August 2004_, _Pages 1701-1711_
Ipseeta Mohanty, Dharamvir Singh Arya, Amit Dinda, Sujata Joshi, Keval Kishan Talwar, Suresh Kumar Gupta

*Insecticidal Activities of ar-Turmerone Identified in Curcuma longa Rhizome against Nilaparvata lugens (Homoptera: Delphacidae) and Plutella xylostella (Lepidoptera: Yponomeutidae)*
_Journal of Asia-Pacific Entomology_, _Volume 4, Issue 2_, _November 2001_, _Pages 181-185_
Hoi-Scon Lee, Wook-Kyun Shin, Cheol Song, Kwang-Yun Cho, Young-Joon Ahn

*Subchronic oral toxicity of turmeric and ethanolic turmeric extract in female mice and rats*
_Toxicology Letters_, _Volume 95, Issue 3_, _May 1998_, _Pages 183-193_
S. S. Deshpande, V. S. Lalitha, A. D. Ingle, A. S. Raste, S. G. Gadre, G. B. Maru

*Oral administration of a turmeric extract inhibits erythrocyte and liver microsome membrane oxidation in rabbits fed with an atherogenic diet*
_Nutrition_, _Volume 19, Issue 9_, _September 2003_, _Pages 800-804_
M. Dolores Mesa, Concepción M. Aguilera, Cesar L. Ramírez-Tortosa, M. Carmen Ramírez-Tortosa, José L. Quiles, Luis Baró, Emilio Martínez de Victoria, Ángel Gil

*Comparison of hydrodistillation methods for the deodorization of turmeric*
_Food Research International_, _Volume 38, Issues 8-9_, _October-November 2005_, _Pages 1087-1096_

*Studies on curcumin and curcuminoids. XV. Catalytic effect of demethoxy- and bisdemethoxycurcumin on the peroxidation of linoleic acid by 15-lipoxygenase*
_International Journal of Pharmaceutics_, _Volume 51, Issue 2_, _15 April 1989_, _Pages 179-181_
Hanne Hjorth Tønnesen

*Modulation of in vitro murine B-lymphocyte response by curcumin*
_Phytomedicine_, _*In Press, Corrected Proof*_, _Available online 20 March 2009_
D. Decoté-Ricardo, K.K.F. Chagas, J.D.B. Rocha, P. Redner, U.G. Lopes, J.C. Cambier, L. Barros de Arruda, L.M.T. Peçanha

*A two generation reproductive toxicity study with curcumin, turmeric yellow, in Wistar rats*
_Food and Chemical Toxicology_, _Volume 45, Issue 1_, _January 2007_, _Pages 64-69_
S. Ganiger, H.N. Malleshappa, H. Krishnappa, Geetha Rajashekhar, V. Ramakrishna Rao, Frank Sullivan

*Loss of active principles of common spices during domestic cooking*
_Food Chemistry_, _Volume 43, Issue 4_, _1992_, _Pages 271-274_
K. Srinivasan, K. Sambaiah, N. Chandrasekhara

*Curcumin, a Potential Inhibitor of Up-regulation of TNF-alpha and IL-6 Induced by Palmitate in 3T3-L1 Adipocytes through NF-kappaB and JNK Pathway*
_Biomedical and Environmental Sciences_, _Volume 22, Issue 1_, _February 2009_, _Pages 32-39_
Shao-Ling WANG, Ying LI, Ying WEN, Yan-Feng CHEN, Li-Xin NA, Song-Tao LI, Chang-Hao SUN

*Chemopreventive and therapeutic effects of curcumin*
_Cancer Letters_, _Volume 223, Issue 2_, _8 June 2005_, _Pages 181-190_
Annelyse Duvoix, Romain Blasius, Sylvie Delhalle, Michaël Schnekenburger, Franck Morceau, Estelle Henry, Mario Dicato, Marc Diederich

*Antidepressant effects of curcumin in the forced swim test and olfactory bulbectomy models of depression in rats*
_Pharmacology Biochemistry and Behavior_, _Volume 82, Issue 1_, _September 2005_, _Pages 200-206_
Ying Xu, Bao-Shan Ku, Hai-Yan Yao, Yan-Hua Lin, Xing Ma, Yong-He Zhang, Xue-Jun Li

*Binding and distribution characteristics of curcumin solubilized in CTAB micelle*
_Journal of Molecular Liquids_, _Volume 111, Issues 1-3_, _15 April 2004_, _Pages 161-165_
Maurice O. Iwunze

*An hydroalcoholic extract of Curcuma longa lowers the abnormally high values of human-plasma fibrinogen*
_Mechanisms of Ageing and Development_, _Volume 114, Issue 3_, _14 April 2000_, _Pages 207-210_
Ana Ramirez Boscá, Alfonso Soler, Miguel A. Carrión-Gutiérrez, David Pamies Mira, José Pardo Zapata, Joaquín Diaz-Alperi, August Bernd, Eliseo Quintanilla Almagro, Jaime Miquel

*Inhibition of human immunodeficiency virus type-1 integrase by curcumin*
_Biochemical Pharmacology_, _Volume 49, Issue 8_, _18 April 1995_, _Pages 1165-1170_
Abhijit Mazumder, Krishnamachari Raghavan, John Weinstein, Kurt W. Kohn, Yves Pommier

*Inhibition of B(a)P induced strand breaks in presence of curcumin*
_Mutation Research/Genetic Toxicology and Environmental Mutagenesis_, _Volume 557, Issue 2_, _14 February 2004_, _Pages 203-213_
K. Polasa, A. N. Naidu, I. Ravindranath, K. Krishnaswamy

*Cytotoxic and cytoprotective activities of curcumin: Effects on paracetamol-induced cytotoxicity, lipid peroxidation and glutathione depletion in rat hepatocytes*
_Biochemical Pharmacology_, _Volume 39, Issue 12_, _15 June 1990_, _Pages 1869-1875_
Imono Argo Donatus, Sardjoko, Nico P.E. Vermeulen

*Inhibitory effect of curcumin, an anti-inflammatory agent, on vascular smooth muscle cell proliferation*
_European Journal of Pharmacology_, _Volume 221, Issues 2-3_, _20 October 1992_, _Pages 381-384_
Huei-Chen Huang, Tong-Rong Jan, Sheau-Farn Yeh

*Curcumin as “Curecumin”: From kitchen to clinic*
_Biochemical Pharmacology_, _Volume 75, Issue 4_, _15 February 2008_, _Pages 787-809_
Ajay Goel, Ajaikumar B. Kunnumakkara, Bharat B. Aggarwal

*Capillary electrophoresis with amperometric detection of curcumin in Chinese herbal medicine pretreated by solid-phase extraction*
_Journal of Chromatography A_, _Volume 962, Issues 1-2_, _12 July 2002_, _Pages 117-125_
Xiuhua Sun, Changlu Gao, Weidong Cao, Xiurong Yang, Erkang Wang

*Biological activities of curcumin and its analogues (Congeners) made by man and Mother Nature*
_Biochemical Pharmacology_, _Volume 76, Issue 11_, _1 December 2008_, _Pages 1590-1611_
Preetha Anand, Sherin G. Thomas, Ajaikumar B. Kunnumakkara, Chitra Sundaram, Kuzhuvelil B. Harikumar, Bokyung Sung, Sheeja T.Tharakan, Krishna Misra, Indira K. Priyadarsini, Kallikat N. Rajasekharan, Bharat B. Aggarwal

*Diminution of singlet oxygen-induced DNA damage by curcmin and related antioxidants*
_Mutation Research/Fundamental and Molecular Mechanisms of Mutagenesis_, _Volume 311, Issue 2_, _1 December 1994_, _Pages 249-255_
M. Subramanian, Sreejayan, Thomas P.A. Devasagayam, B.B. Singh

*Antiproliferation and apoptosis induced by curcumin in human ovarian cancer cells*
_Cell Biology International_, _Volume 30, Issue 3_, _March 2006_, _Pages 221-226_
Mingxin Shi, Qiufeng Cai, Luming Yao, Yubin Mao, Yanlin Ming, Gaoliang Ouyang

*nitric oxide modulation in protective effect of (Curcuma longa, Zingiberaceae) against sleep deprivation-induced behavioral alterations and oxidative damage in mice*
_Phytomedicine_, _Volume 15, Issue 8_, _1 August 2008_, _Pages 577-586_
Anil Kumar, Anant Singh

*The effects of curcumin on depressive-like behaviors in mice*
_European Journal of Pharmacology_, _Volume 518, Issue 1_, _25 July 2005_, _Pages 40-46_
Ying Xu, Bao-Shan Ku, Hai-Yan Yao, Yan-Hua Lin, Xing Ma, Yong-He Zhang, Xue-Jun Li

*Curcumin, a natural product present in turmeric, decreases tumor growth but does not behave as an anticachectic compound in a rat model*
_Cancer Letters_, _Volume 167, Issue 1_, _10 June 2001_, _Pages 33-38_
Sílvia Busquets, Neus Carbó, Vanessa Almendro, María T. Quiles, Francisco J. López-Soriano, Josep M. Argilés

*Studies on curcumin and curcuminoids. XIII. Catalytic effect of curcumin on the peroxidation of linoleic acid by 15-lipoxygenase*
_International Journal of Pharmaceutics_, _Volume 50, Issue 1_, _15 February 1989_, _Pages 67-69_
Hanne Hjorth Tønnesen

*Modulation of radioresponse of glyoxalase system by curcumin*
_Journal of Ethnopharmacology_, _Volume 64, Issue 1_, _1 January 1998_, _Pages 1-7_
Dharamainder Choudhary, Dhyan Chandra, Raosaheb K. Kale

*Dietary curcumin does not protect kidney in glycerol-induced acute renal failure*
_Food and Chemical Toxicology_, _Volume 45, Issue 9_, _September 2007_, _Pages 1777-1782_
P. Vlahović, T. Cvetković, V. Savić, V. Stefanović

*Inhibitory effect of curcumin, a food spice from turmeric, on platelet-activating factor- and arachidonic acid-mediated platelet aggregation through inhibition of thromboxane formation and Ca2+ signaling*
_Biochemical Pharmacology_, _Volume 58, Issue 7_, _1 October 1999_, _Pages 1167-1172_
Bukhtiar H. Shah, Zafar Nawaz, Shamim A. Pertani, Asad Roomi, Hammad Mahmood, Sheikh A. Saeed, Anwar H. Gilani

*Curcumin induces apoptosis in HCT-116 human colon cancer cells in a p21-independent manner*
_Experimental and Molecular Pathology_, _Volume 84, Issue 3_, _June 2008_, _Pages 230-233_
Jane L. Watson, Richard Hill, Patrick W. Lee, Carman A. Giacomantonio, David W. Hoskin

*Studies on curcumin and curcuminoids. XIV. Effect of curcumin on hyaluronic acid degradation in vitro*
_International Journal of Pharmaceutics_, _Volume 50, Issue 2_, _1 March 1989_, _Pages 91-95_
Hanne Hjorth Tønnesen

*Effects of curcumin on P-glycoprotein in primary cultures of rat hepatocytes*
_Life Sciences_, _Volume 62, Issue 25_, _15 May 1998_, _Pages 2349-2358_
Nadia Romiti, Roberto Tongiani, Fabrizio Cervelli, Elisabetta Chieli

*Role of curcumin, a naturally occurring phenolic compound of turmeric in accelerating the repair of excision wound, in mice whole-body exposed to various doses of γ-radiation*
_Journal of Surgical Research_, _Volume 120, Issue 1_, _July 2004_, _Pages 127-138_
Ganesh Chandra Jagetia, G. K. Rajanikant

*Free Radical Reactions of Curcumin in Membrane Models*
_Free Radical Biology and Medicine_, _Volume 23, Issue 6_, _1997_, _Pages 838-843_
K. Indira Priyadarsini

*Effects of curcumin on bladder cancer cells and development of urothelial tumors in a rat bladder carcinogenesis model*
_Cancer Letters_, _Volume 264, Issue 2_, _18 June 2008_, _Pages 299-308_
Binqiang Tian, Zhiping Wang, Yingmei Zhao, Degui Wang, Yonggang Li, Li Ma, Xiaoming Li, Jing Li, Nan Xiao, Junqiang Tian, Ronald Rodriguez

*Curcumin (diferuloylmethane), a singlet oxygen (1O2) quencher*
_Biochemical and Biophysical Research Communications_, _Volume 295, Issue 1_, _5 July 2002_, _Pages 62-66_
Kumuda C. Das, Chandan K. Das

*Abstract*

Curcumin (diferuloylmethane) is a major component of food flavoring turmeric (_Curcuma longa_), and has been reported to be anticarcinogenic and anti-inflammatory. Although curcumin was shown to have antioxidant properties, its exact antioxidant nature has not been fully investigated. In this report we have investigated the possible antioxidant properties of curcumin using EPR spectroscopic techniques. Curcumin was found to inhibit the 1O2-dependent 2,2,6,6-tetramethylpiperidine _N_-oxyl (TEMPO) formation in a dose-dependent manner. 1O2 was produced in a photosensitizing system using rose bengal as sensitizer, and was detected as TEMP-1O2 adducts by electron paramagnetic resonance (EPR) spectroscopic techniques using TEMP as a spin-trap. Curcumin at 2.75 μM caused 50% inhibition of TEMP-1O2 adduct formation. However, curcumin only marginally inhibited (24% maximum at 80 μM) reduction of ferricytochrome _c_ in a xanthine–xanthine oxidase system demonstrating that it is not an effective superoxide radical scavenger. Additionally, there was minor inhibition of DMPO–OH adduct formation by curcumin (solubilized in ethanol) when an ethanol control was included in the EPR spin-trapping study, suggesting that curcumin may not be an effective hydroxyl radical scavenger. Together these data demonstrate that curcumin is able only to effectively quench singlet oxygen at very low concentration in aqueous systems.
  87.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Curcumin: a potential vaginal contraceptive*
_Contraception_, _Volume 68, Issue 3_, _September 2003_, _Pages 219-223_
Tara Rithaporn, Manoj Monga, Mahadevan Rajasekaran





 Preview   Related Articles
  88. *Curcumin reverses impaired hippocampal neurogenesis and increases serotonin receptor 1A mRNA and brain-derived neurotrophic factor expression in chronically stressed rats*
_Brain Research_, _Volume 1162_, _8 August 2007_, _Pages 9-18_
Ying Xu, Baoshan Ku, Li Cui, Xuejun Li, Philip A. Barish, Thomas C. Foster, William O. Ogle

*Induction of apoptosis in human lung cancer cells by curcumin*
_Cancer Letters_, _Volume 208, Issue 2_, _28 May 2004_, _Pages 163-170_
G. Radhakrishna Pillai, Anand S. Srivastava, Tarek I. Hassanein, Dharam P. Chauhan, Ewa Carrier

*Curcumin, a Curcuma longa constituent, acts on MAPK p38 pathway modulating COX-2 and iNOS expression in chronic experimental colitis*
_International Immunopharmacology_, _Volume 7, Issue 3_, _March 2007_, _Pages 333-342_
Laura Camacho-Barquero, Isabel Villegas, Juan Manuel Sánchez-Calvo, Elena Talero, Susana Sánchez-Fidalgo, Virginia Motilva, Catalina Alarcón de la Lastra

*Microwave assisted extraction of curcumin by sample–solvent dual heating mechanism using Taguchi L9 orthogonal design*
_Journal of Pharmaceutical and Biomedical Analysis_, _Volume 46, Issue 2_, _22 January 2008_, _Pages 322-327_
Vivekananda Mandal, Yogesh Mohan, Siva Hemalatha

*Curcumin protects against glutamate excitotoxicity in rat cerebral cortical neurons by increasing brain-derived neurotrophic factor level and activating TrkB*
_Brain Research_, _Volume 1210_, _19 May 2008_, _Pages 84-91_
Rui Wang, Ying-Bo Li, Yu-Hua Li, Ying Xu, Hong-li Wu, Xue-Jun Li

  93. *Curcumin reverses the effects of chronic stress on behavior, the HPA axis, BDNF expression and phosphorylation of CREB*
_Brain Research_, _Volume 1122, Issue 1_, _29 November 2006_, _Pages 56-64_
Ying Xu, Baoshan Ku, Lu Tie, Haiyan Yao, Wengao Jiang, Xing Ma, Xuejun Li 

*Role of Curcumin in Cancer Therapy*
_Current Problems in Cancer_, _Volume 31, Issue 4_, _July-August 2007_, _Pages 243-305_
Shishir Shishodia, Madan M. Chaturvedi, Bharat B. Aggarwal

*Inhibition of 7,12-dimethylbenz[a]anthracene (DMBA)-induced mammary tumorigenesis and DMBA-DNA adduct formation by curcumin*
_Cancer Letters_, _Volume 103, Issue 2_, _5 June 1996_, _Pages 137-141_
Keith Singletary, Christopher MacDonald, Matthew Wallig, Carolyn Fisher

*Quantitative cellular uptake, localization and cytotoxicity of curcumin in normal and tumor cells*
_Biochimica et Biophysica Acta (BBA) - General Subjects_, _Volume 1780, Issue 4_, _April 2008_, _Pages 673-679_
A. Kunwar, A. Barik, B. Mishra, K. Rathinasamy, R. Pandey, K.I. Priyadarsini

*Inhibition of proliferation and apoptosis of human and rat T lymphocytes by curcumin, a curry pigment*
_Biochemical Pharmacology_, _Volume 54, Issue 8_, _15 October 1997_, _Pages 899-907_
Ewa Sikora, Anna Bielak-Zmijewska, Katarzyna Piwocka, Janusz Skierski, Ewa Radziszewska

*Inhibition of telomerase activity and induction of apoptosis by curcumin in K-562 cells*
_Mutation Research/Fundamental and Molecular Mechanisms of Mutagenesis_, _Volume 596, Issues 1-2_, _11 April 2006_, _Pages 81-90_
Sutapa Chakraborty, Utpal Ghosh, N.P. Bhattacharyya, R.K. Bhattacharya, Madhumita Roy

*Curcumin attenuates aluminium-induced functional neurotoxicity in rats*
_Pharmacology Biochemistry and Behavior_, _Volume 93, Issue 1_, _July 2009_, _Pages 31-39_
Pallavi Sethi, Amar Jyoti, Ejaz Hussain, Deepak Sharma

*Stereostructure of curlone, a sesquiterpenoid of Curcuma longa rhizomes*
_Phytochemistry_, _Volume 22, Issue 2_, _1983_, _Pages 596-597_


----------



## christopher1 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah i have heard many things about turmeric its Indian treatment and they use for cooking too,,,

*No spamming links. Thank you, Narayanjot Kaur*
http://www.southcoastrecovery.com/


----------

